# Game #8 (11/12): Memphis Grizzlies @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

i love the layout. its tight. by the way GO LAKERS

107-0 LAKERS 

KOBE SCORES 107


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

07McCarthy said:


> i love the layout. its tight. by the way GO LAKERS
> 
> 107-0 LAKERS
> 
> KOBE SCORES 107


Thank You.

Lakers need to win this one. Don't want to drop to .500 even. 

Hopefully Lamar decides to step it up and be aggressive.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Thank You.
> 
> Lakers need to win this one.


They will.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I will be very disappointed if the Lakers let this one slip away.
Lets not let that happen.

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm really, really worried about this game, and the rest of you should be as well.

After the last two performances, I can't feel good about another game until I see us play well again.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea they'll probably lose.. but it'd be nice to know what winning is again!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Lakers easily win by 10. 

Bynum with a big game 15/10.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hopefully Kobe and Lamar can have a big game...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If Lakers starters play passive for three quarters of the game, it wont be pretty even if its a win. Grizzs are struggling, and honestly I fear those teams the most. Because they are better than the record shows in my opnion. 

If Lakers play passive defense, and the starters fail to show up. I say Grizz by 10. If Phil runs some of the bad rotations he has done over the past three games for more than 1 minute at the end of a quater, I say grizz by 15.

Hopefully Im just being negitive.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lakers should take this one easily. However, this is one of those "dangerous" games that an overconfident Lakers team could easily lose too.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

No D no W, hope we can play some D this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Lakers should take this one easily. However, this is one of those "dangerous" games that an overconfident Lakers team could easily lose too.


What the hell do they have to be overconfident about?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Time to bench Smush.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome layout!

We could really use a big game from our supporting cast (e.g. Ronny, Bynum) and of course not make Mike Miller look like a hall of famer. That 19.6 ppg average from Lamar is very deceiving. I really hope he can get back on track. Kobe's strength will continue to improve so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great game thread!

I'm looking forward to this match up. Kobe usually always plays well against the Grizz.

Let's Go Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we lose this game there should be a shake up of the line-up. Because the grizz are coming off a back to back and they aren't very good.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> If we lose this game there should be a shake up of the line-up. Because the grizz are coming off a back to back and they aren't very good.


Yeah, this is a must-win.

Or a slap in our colective faces if they don't...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

If Lakers lose this and Smush has a bad game, I'd say he gets benched for Farmar next game.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Memphis is a dangerous team, but I think Lakers will win.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome back Kwame!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Hey hows the air up there Mo?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Evans got hops.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just turned the game on. Farmar misses the layup on the fastbreak, but followed up well by Radman! Any observations?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kwame looks decent, doesn't seem slow or hampered or anything like that. 

we're playing ok, the grizzlies are just having some bad luck.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just turned it on.. and wondering who is inactive since Kwame is back?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Just turned the game on. Farmar misses the layup on the fastbreak, but followed up well by Radman! Any observations?



Kobe looks much better today. The four day off seemed to help him a little as he hasnt had as many odd looking slow downs, knee buckles, etc. He looks very solid and has shown a lot more balance tonight in both looking for his shot and keeping his team involved. 

Odom hasnt been very aggressive on the offensive end, although he had some nice plays going to the rack. But he looked more focused defensively tonight. 

Bynum has had some great plays on the offensive end, and some good ones on the defensive end.

Mo had a suck dunk, and played some good defense.

Kawme Looks good in his limited minutes so far. Nice basket, some good defense. Looks better than I expected.

And Ronny and Farmar are playing great.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Just turned it on.. and wondering who is inactive since Kwame is back?



Good question.. Sasha maybe?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke with the steal, then dish to Kobe for the layup. We're up 16


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe looks much better today. The four day off seemed to help him a little as he hasnt had as many odd looking slow downs, knee buckles, etc. He looks very solid and has shown a lot more balance tonight in both looking for his shot and keeping his team involved.
> 
> Odom hasnt been very aggressive on the offensive end, although he had some nice plays going to the rack. But he looked more focused defensively tonight.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for filling me in.

Who here missed the Chucky crybaby face? Yeah, I didn't either. :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why does smush keep shooting, WHY? we might as well turn the ball over.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Good question.. Sasha maybe?



Was thinkin it'd be Cook or something but he entered the game so nvm.. probably Sasha..

Backdoor sweet pass from COOK to LO!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe with the teardrop at the buzzer!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe teardrops it at the buzzer..

Halftime: Lakers 49 - Grizzlies 30

<pre>
LA Lakers
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 20 5-6 0-1 2-2 2 7 5 1 0 0 2 12 
Walton 16 1-3 0-0 0-0 1 4 2 1 2 0 1 2 
Bynum 14 3-8 0-0 1-1 2 3 0 1 0 0 1 7 
Parker 17 2-8 0-3 0-0 0 0 5 0 2 0 1 4 
Bryant 19 5-9 0-1 0-1 0 5 2 2 0 0 1 10 
Brown 7 2-4 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 4 
Evans 7 2-2 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 4 
Farmar 6 0-3 0-1 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 
Radmano	5 1-2 0-1 0-0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 2 
Turiaf 3 2-3 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 4 
Cook 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 
Totals 115 23-48 0-7 3-4 8 23 17 8 5 0 7 49 
Percentages: .479 .000 .750 Team Rebounds: 4
</pre>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe looks like he is getting his jumping ability back a little. Much better today.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Im predicting Odom with a triple double.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Up by 19 at the half! I hope we come out aggressive and put them away. 

Chucky vs. Smush, a battle of TITANS!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Up by 19 at the half! I hope we come out aggressive and put them away.
> 
> Chucky vs. Smush, a battle of TITANS!


 :rofl:

With the way Smush is playing, Chucky might just be an upgrade. I cringe at just saying that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a sweet move by Bynum!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

3 possesions, 3 assists by Kobe. He is playing excellent right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SMUSH!!! Errr....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

great move bt Bynum, he needs a nickname BTW.

Mush still screwing up with the ball. Not Smush but Mush. 

Kobe still physically looks a long way off. 

grizz are gonna have a nightmare season, they might get greg odon which paired with gasol could be lethal. 

I hope the heck not but the way they're playing its gonna be ugly down there until gasol gets back.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They deactivated Williams to make room for Kwame.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Blahahah.. There is a fan screaming "PULL THE ROOKIE!!"

Poor Rudy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> great move bt Bynum, he needs a nickname BTW.
> 
> Mush still screwing up with the ball. Not Smush but Mush.
> 
> ...


 Bynum has a few nicknames (Socks, A-Bomb, etc.)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Our offense looks like crap right now. It's really nice having Kwame back though. Bynum should watch him box out, pull down boards, and secure position. Maybe he could return the favor by teaching Kwame touch around the basket.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gotta love watching Kwame clank FTs. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Looking very well like this could get blown at any time!

In 12 min already, Kwame is going Rodman out there on rebounds.. has 2 boards.. WOW!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****. Kobe is shaken up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nevermind. He got hit in the face.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha lives!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody notice that Lamar is turning into a hell of a 3 point shooter?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Anybody notice that Lamar is turning into a hell of a 3 point shooter?


I know! He used to be such a liability at the 3 with his poor outside shot, but his outside shooting has improved.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Monster block by Odom...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

How does Kwame look out there? Is he scoring on post up situations? If so, does he look any different from last year?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kwame looks good on D but not rebounding. Hes scored on 2 dunks and a jump hook. Hes only fumbled 1 pass so far.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kwame looks the same as last year. not much better, not much worse.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush had better be careful. We have a few guards on the bench who would love to have these minutes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum is terribly effected when he's the least bit fatigued. We're really going to need him later in the season towards a playoff run. I sure hope he doesn't hit the wall. Not a good second half for the Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe with what should be the dagger. He has 19. Lamar has 20.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We get this, not a pretty one though, but a W is a W. Lets hope Phil will make them better in the next 4 days rest.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

very nice win...kobe passed the ball...which results in a W...simple as that


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

20/16/7 from Lamar. With his talent, there's no reason he can't do this more often. LO frustrates me to no end. Just when I think that we need to trade him, he does this. Make up your mind, Lamar! Be our all-star forward or an overpaid scrub. You better choose all-star, because if you don't... *fist shaking violently*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great game by Lamar. Kobe paced himself again. Kwame looked good for how long he was out; I was worried that he'd come back as the timid player that he was at the beginning of last year.

I really wish we could get better entry passes to Bynum. He only gets a decent pass about one out of every four tries. The guy is shooting over 60% this year and is turning the ball over less than 2 times per game. Considering he is averaging slightly under 11ppg, that means that we aren't feeding him in the post enough.

Obviously, he's 19, he's young. But that doesn't mean he can't get us 15ppg.

Also, nice to see something that resembled defense tonight, even if it was only for one half against a Pau-less Memphis team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not real encouraged by this win. I'm starting to see some ugly trends. 

Kobe's defense is just horrible he's forcing guys to switch off too often. 

Odom is not a good defensive player, how can you get deep posted by a guy smaller than you. Warrick got waay too deep against him. 

Bynum's defensive rotations are very slow and bad. Get him in the pick and roll and its checkmate plus he has trouble guarding anyone with quickness. 

Smush ,Sasha, Farmar is the worst pg rotation in the history of the NBA. Smush is making so many dumb passes and shot attempts ,I'm going to ruin my tv set because of Smush. Farmar is playing so timidly , what the hell has happened to his aggressiveness. Sasha just isn't an nba player. 

PJ's line-ups are confusing he's in preseason mode right now but he'll get it together. 

Kwame looked okay we wouldn't give it to the bigs tonight who had a huge advantage , if we did we would have killed them easy, Kwame and Bynum were getting easy deep position.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

We'll start to pick up once everyone gets their rhythm (Kobe is 70% at best) and Phil finds his true player rotations. I expect a 10+ win this Friday...or I'll be extremely disappointed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_96_memlal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_96_memlal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I still think Lamar should take more shots. At least 17.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mo Evans gave us some good energy off the bench. And that putback dunk was sick wit it!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Smush is making so many *dumb passes* and shot attempts ,*I'm going to ruin my tv set because of Smush.*


What a minute lol. Smush passed the ball pretty well today, but only during the first half - then he decided to shoot more which we all know how that turned out :| I can say this, however. That was the best defense I've seen Smush play - he was able to stay with his man (least better D than what Farmer and Kobe tonight), Rotated well, and did not gamble as much as he did before...or maybe he did not have to because tonight when he did gamble he was able to cause problems. 

Why Is Sasha Still Here?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

if kobe and lamar combine for 40+ pts the lakers should always win..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> if kobe and lamar combine for 40+ pts the lakers should always win..


Not really, because they do that almost every game. Last year I'm not sure if there was a game where they didn't combine for 40 (besides the two games Kobe sat out). Of course most of the games Kobe had majority of the 40 between the two.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Sasha just isn't an nba player. .



yup, this was his last chance to prove he belongs. If he can't knock down open shots, he serves absolutely no purpose out there. he can't create for himself, he can't create for others, and while he gets an A for effort on D, he's still an average defender at best. keep smush as our back-up, let sasha go back to the italian league.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> if kobe and lamar combine for 40+ pts the lakers should always win..


that's a little overstated, kobe and lamar averaged over 50 ppg last season. I would say however, If lamar averages 20/10/6, then the lakers should always win...


----------

